# Asus Eee PC 1015PW GOL/GL Netbook powered by Intel Atom N550



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2011)

Q3 2010 was the time when Intel launched the 550 Dual core Atom processor
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0610.jpg
Does the netbook make any waves is something we'll need to find out soon as we go about the review!!

*Chipset and Netbook Specs Overview*
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/specsoverview.jpg
So it goes without saying: Atom N 550 is just not cut even for a bone-dead basic use compared to somewhat comparable AMD C-50. Not that I am saying C-50 is more power than N 550, but the GPU support on the AMD Ontario/Zacate chipset pretty much steals the limelight.

I reviewed a motherboard with the E-350 APU and this is what I had to say. But before I go about reviews any netbooks, its fair to say that I should know first hand about the performance on N550 first.

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/NETBOOKOVERVIEW.jpg
Going purely by looks, 1015 PW no different from 1015 PEM.As far as retailing goes, 1015PW goes out with 2GIG ram and 320GB storage as stock whereas 1015PEM goes out with 1GB and 320GB. Also the 1015PW comes with the textured finish.

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/comparison.jpg
The only spec difference I can see is the optional 2x USB 3.0 port and the Pre-loaded Office 2010 (Note: You will require to buy a key later if you want to use all the Office application without the advertisements).

*Product photos and Initial Impressions*
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0569.jpg*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0571.jpg

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0573.jpg

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0574.jpg*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0575.jpg
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0576.jpg*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0578.jpg

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0577.jpg*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0579.jpg
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0617.jpg*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0580.jpg
(Left: Charging Port, VGA Port, 1x USB 2.0 Port, Side vent)
(Front and Rear: N.A.)
(Right: SD/MMC/SDHC Card Reader, Earphone/Mic port, 2x USB 2.0 Port, Kensington Lock slot, Ethernet Port)

The only difference I could see between the 2 models I've mentioned earlier is the "wavy" texture finish on its body.

Using the netbook's keyboard is "weird" if you have big hands but then again main aspect of a netbook is the form factor. You cannot have the standard QWERTY keyboard and expecting one on a netbook is just not realistic.

However, it would have been more helpful if the netbook had a much needed Scroll/Num/Caps lock LED indicators. You don't even get an indicator on the screen like how it appears when you use Function key on the netbook. Very dissapointing.

Not that I am nitpicking, but I would like to see atleast one netbook with an LED backlit keys. I dunno about you, but my money is on HP, Sony or Asus. If there are netbooks with LED backlit without commanding an unjustified premium then be sure to point out.

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0600.jpg
The netbook comes with Windows 7 starter edition and a global Warranty support sticker.

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0584.jpg
The feel of the touchpad is pretty much the same as the palmrest on the netbook. No vertical/horizontal scroll option on the netbook.

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0614.jpg
The "off/on" is nothing more than a shutter for the 0.3 MP camera. There is a pinhole mic on the bezel. Nice that its there, but even considering any reasons for grabbing a netbook, you probably wouldn't care if the camera is not present.

*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0613.jpg
"Making waves" label says it all: Dual Core CPU, 10 hours (note the star), Fast boot up, Webstorage from asus and the Camera cover. To add further: Webstorage is free for the 1st year of purchase.
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0594.jpg
4400mAh 47Wh battery with 10 hours of battery life promise on the netbook!!

But....
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/star.jpg
When I went to the site, there wasn't any information about what does the star signify. Condition apply with no conditions mentioned?

I am assuming its 10 hours, but no idea was given on the Asus' product page. However I do the power consumption tests by Disabling any power saving utility (by chipset manufacturers and the netbook manufacturers), using performance setting and disabling the dim light feature on Windows- idle and 720p Video loop tests. This way we'll know how well she goes.

Upgrading a device is inevitable for many people over a period of time. Ease of upgrade is as important as the Device itself. The 2 possible internal upgrades a netbook can have is the Memory and the Hard drive.
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0589.jpg
While 1 screw and a small holder is what you will have to go through to Upgrade the memory, that's not the case with the hard drive upgrade. Asus should have kept the same panel for the hard drive as well.
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/IMG_0591.jpg
The default ram that came with this netbook is a 2gig Hynix ram running at 1066mhz 7-7-7 @ 1.5V. The Storage that this netbook uses is a Seagate ST9320325AS

*Benchmarks*


> Note: The notebook was unable to all the tests in CPC Benchmark 2007 suite. It was able to complete the image editing and the h.264 encoding tests. Just to add, except the battery tests, all tests are done with energy savings being disabled and with the AC Adapter connected.



*3D Mark 06*
*spreadsheets.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGxfdklyQ1JBNHZHWVlIUFpaMTVJdEE&oid=28&zx=jt9boj73wpye

HDR/SM 3.0 tests didn't run on 3D Mark 06 because the rig just not not powerful enough to render the High Dynamic range. CPU Score stands at 753.
---
*Excel Benchmark*
*spreadsheets.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGxfdklyQ1JBNHZHWVlIUFpaMTVJdEE&oid=29&zx=ah0wk81yd6a4

To those who are not familiar with this test can refer to these notes.
---
*x264 Benchmark*
*spreadsheets.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGxfdklyQ1JBNHZHWVlIUFpaMTVJdEE&oid=26&zx=h1c22htcbgur

---
*Battery Life*
*spreadsheets.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGxfdklyQ1JBNHZHWVlIUFpaMTVJdEE&oid=27&zx=w23nniwifziq

So there you have it. While it might be possible that with Idle battery life with Super Hybrid Engine and perhaps with energy saving profile on the OS, it might "last" for 10 hours but the real-time scenario is that this is what you would see.

There's also one more point to remember. During the 720p Battery drain tests, the 720p was pretty decent until it it 30% of the remaining battery life.
*i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k500/HardwareBBQ/Eee%20PC/720pperformance.png
FPS dragged down to 15fps and stuttering just wasn't a pleasant experience.
---
*Customs PC Benchmark Suite 2007*
*spreadsheets.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGxfdklyQ1JBNHZHWVlIUFpaMTVJdEE&oid=30&zx=twhgbw3l6mga

The netbook failed to complete the multi-tasking test. Despite with a "dual" core with 4 threads and with 2gigs, it just couldn't handle it.
---
Boot Load test
*spreadsheets.google.com/a/hardwarebbq.com/oimg?key=0ApTeq9VLJF0pdGxfdklyQ1JBNHZHWVlIUFpaMTVJdEE&oid=25&zx=1rwj61y510y5
Pass 3, 4 and 5 booted at 32 seconds. 5400RPM drive Seagate 320gigs does the job.

*Conclusion*
The Online prices for 1015PW OS Rs. 22,040 and for PEM its Rs. 17,080.    

While U.S. needs to pay $ 5.56 (Approx Rs. 255.76) more for PW via amazon US, Indian price is very much bloated with a premium of Rs. 4,960 for 1015PW. The processor is slow- intel knows it- I know it and now you know it. 2GB+ N550+ 320GB HD= Rs. 22,040 doesn't feel right even comparing it with the U.S. prices.

Unless you really want the texture finish you wouldn't really pick this one up. Truth be told, for the price that you are paying and the performance it has, even keeping in mind that this is a netbook and with AMD fusion APUs being out, you would think a lot before investing 22k in such netbooks.

There was a time back in later months of 2010, you get an AMD Neo version Eee PC 1201T. It can do 1080p playback easily thanks HD 3200 onboard that will simply slap the GMA graphic support to shame. The price range is as same as 1015PW. But calling this as "decent" performance even for a 22k netbook will get you nothing more than a look filled with great skepticism.


----------



## Tenida (May 4, 2011)

Good Review.I am also thinking of buying 12 inch screen netbook with AMd fusion processor.


----------



## Krow (May 19, 2011)

Very detailed review. 

Does it heat up too much? I mean if I keep it on my lap for say 2 hours while browsing, will I get toasted? My friend's Dell Studio 15 used to heat up a lot, hence wondering if one these low power netbooks are a good option for him.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 19, 2011)

Netbook<------->Notebook

Other than the warm air coming out from the side vent? No. But fusion is the way to go. I think HP and Acer has fusion netbooks, not yet from others.


----------



## saswat23 (May 20, 2011)

When are you posting the fusion netbook reviews..???


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 20, 2011)

Once I get media samples from the companies .


----------



## ithehappy (May 20, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> But fusion is the way to go. I think HP and Acer has fusion netbooks, not yet from others.



I can't find Fusion of any brands here! Can you specify which models of Acer and HP exactly?


----------



## ico (May 21, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I can't find Fusion of any brands here! Can you specify which models of Acer and HP exactly?


A friend of mine has bought HP dm1-3000 (called dm1z outside) for 24k. Overpriced by 15-20% if you ask me.

But my friend is very very satisfied.


----------



## saswat23 (May 21, 2011)

Any models from Acer, Dell, Samsung, etc.. Probably under 17-18k.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 21, 2011)

Not that I am aware of.


----------



## ithehappy (May 21, 2011)

ico said:


> A friend of mine has bought HP dm1-3000 (called dm1z outside) for 24k. Overpriced by 15-20% if you ask me.
> 
> But my friend is very very satisfied.



Thanks fyi. Yes, it's listed in HP website for Rs.25k, lets see if I can find it at the stores.

Listed on Filpkart,

*www.flipkart.com/computers/laptops/hp/pavilion-dm1-series-3014au-comcwfcmqgwzcy5a


----------

